# German Baltic coast - seaside resorts and towns



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning architecture. Looks like the cleaned the place up a lot following reunification.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

broadie said:


> nice arcitecture tho is there actually any coast/beach?


Sure, but I forgot to take pics of these beaches. That's why the thread is called "seaside resorts and towns" and not "seaside resorts, towns and beaches". 

But here are a few pics from flickr:


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful! I would like to know someday...


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice town!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Absolutely lovely. This is how I imagine lovely German towns to be.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Beautiful town!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

masterpiece art! thx Karasek for this beautiful thread! Northern Germany, especially the eastern part, is way too underrated when it comes to the german cliché. Of course, I judge by the pics, because I haven't been to MeckPomm by myself, shame to me..


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

awesome thanks for posting, sand looks heaps nice an white3


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Stralsund is beautiful! I loved these houses of the last pictures (first page)! Thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

On the open space in the first two pics a impressive grand hotel called "Kaiserstrand" (emperors beach) will soon be built (here is a pic, thank you Erbsenzähler).


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

looks like a beautiful and clean holiday destination *noted*


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

As always, beautiful photos, Karasek!

Our Baltic Coast (especially the East) is really underrated in international tourism, it definitely has some of the most beautiful resorts, the landscape is beautiful and its quite priceworthy as well.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Too charming!


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed. Our Belgian coastline looked a bit similar, unfortunately, 'developers' have turned it into a new Atlantikwall. Don't let that happen to these lovely towns!


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

great pics, great city. didn't know that it was so beautiful overthere! and from amsterdam only one day driving!


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Next stop Rostock. Rostock is the biggest town on the Baltic coast of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. In WWII half of the old town was destroyed. Afterwards the Commies tried to recreate the Hanseatic look of the city. Today the city is a mix of old quarters, different Commie blocks and open spaces.

Different Commie blocks. The first ones are actually quite good:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

These are from the 80s:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The new marketplace, which was destroyed too:




















Made in GDR:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Rebuilt in the 50s:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Done


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

How did I miss this thread.
Wonderful pictures yet again and I adore this part of Germany.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great towns!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

What a geil thread of my beautiful home region :applause: Mecklenburg-Vorpommern is the real stuff.


Amazing photos! Thanks for sharing Karasek.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Plenty more stuff to discover here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625876


USEDOM, my pearl


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

neat collection of photos of cities in northern Germany.
that's a pleasant tour and I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

What a beautiful town :drool:

Thanks a lot for the sunny photos


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice pictures indeed.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

WOW NICE 
THANKS


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW !!! so amazing!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Karasek said:


>


beautiful, prefect, idyllic!


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

You have plenty of awesome towns!


----------



## BAYSIDER 528 (Jan 16, 2006)

*PLEASE IDENTIFY THIS MAGNIFICENT CHURCH*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ Nice!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, that clock is massive.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

BAYSIDER 528 said:


> PLEASE IDENTIFY THIS MAGNIFICENT CHURCH


EDIT
Sorry, I was wrong. It's St. Mary's Church in Rostock, and the clock is from 1379.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Just visited it again recently. Magnificent. Some of the Brick Gothic churches over here just make you speechless.




Manolo_B2 said:


> beautiful, prefect, idyllic!


That's my home street, mate. Geil.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Stralsund really looks like a very beautiful city, judging from the photos. It's pretty close to Sweden, so it's not impossible to go there. But I'm a bit surprised there are not more people on the streets this sunny day.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Karasek said:


> EDIT
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's St. Mary's Church in Rostock, and the clock is from 1379.


I was about to add that the church is actually to be found elsewhere :lol:


I only took 2 photos that day though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to know the name of this town, please...


>


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

That's *Bansin* on Usedom Island, one of the 3 lovely former imperial spas. And my 2nd home's there, which is visible in that photo. 

The street is called "Bergstraße" (hill street), quite an apt name.
The Baltic Sea with its bright beaches is just 20 metres to the left of this photo, by the by.


My own thread about this region:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625876*

Feel free to comment it


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A shot I took of my hood, the Bergstraße, ja!












As you can see, everyone's flashed by the beauty of this street.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A belated Easter greet for you people (Bansin, Usedom Island):









_Taken by me_



There still might be Easter times somewhere in the world.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

erbse said:


> A shot I took of my hood, the Bergstraße, ja!
> 
> As you can see, everyone's flashed by the beauty of this street.


When I was there some Wessis complained how much of their beloved Soli was given to the ungrateful Ossis who owned these houses. I explained to them that most houses are actually owned by Wessis since Ossis don't have enough money to restore them.... but obviously I was wrong, or you are the exception. :lol:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

A few pics of Sellin, a small resort on Rügen island.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful! I'd love to visit one day!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I love the look of some of these towns, what are the average temperatures and rainfall patterns on the German Baltic coast in July/august?

Do these places get overcrowded with traffic congestion in peak season?


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you know much about the resort of Heilegendamm?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful update! Seems to be a lovely place! 
I would like to know the average temperature on Summer months too


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I love the look of some of these towns, what are the average temperatures and rainfall patterns on the German Baltic coast in July/august?
> 
> Do these places get overcrowded with traffic congestion in peak season?


The average temperature in July/August is ~25°C (77 degrees Fahrenheit), water ~20°C. Rain is a bit of a jeopardy, sometimes I had perfect weather for two weeks, but I also remember one holiday when it rained all three weeks. But the region offers enough sights for a few rainy days.
Traffic congestions in peak season happen, since the entire coast is fully booked during summer. It's pretty bad around Binz, something like the Monaco of the German Baltic coast, and Usedom can be bad too (it's called Berlins bathtub). 



keepthepast said:


> Do you know much about the resort of Heilegendamm?


Yes, I passed Heiligendamm, but couldn't find a place to park the car and drove to Warnemünde instead. Heiligendamm is the oldest spa on Germans baltic coast, with very beautiful neo-classical villas. They sold the entire spa to a single company which wanted to transform Heiligendamm into a spa for the high society. This however didn't work for various reasons, and as a consequence many villas are still not restored.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I LIKE Germany!!! best in europe


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Next stop Wismar, a World Heritage Site. Sadly hit by several air raids in WW2, but luckily most of the old town survived.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

This church and the surrounding Gothic quarter were destroyed in WW2:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Done


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wismar my dear! It totally deserves the UNESCO title, as a way smaller Hanse city even more than somewhat spoiled Lübeck perhaps. Amazing work, Karasek! :applause:


When have you been to the city?

(I'll comment on it later, as I'm in hurry..)


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

erbse said:


> Wismar my dear! It totally deserves the UNESCO title, as a way smaller Hanse city even more than somewhat spoiled Lübeck perhaps. Amazing work, Karasek! :applause:
> 
> 
> When have you been to the city?


All pics are from summer '08. I was in Güstrow, Schwerin, Greifswald, Warnemünde and Bad Doberan too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely towns, places for once again  beautiful as well


----------



## schum-ho (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, *really* great thread  Thousand thanks for sharing your photos with us, I absolutely adore this region of North Germany!


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Since its Baltic Coast could you post more pictures of the promenade / coast itself?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ You should *check this thread of mine* for some beach impressions 


Some examples - *Usedom Island* (spa town of Bansin)



















Before the peak season you can enjoy the calmness there 



























Steep coast


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Greatly designed public spaces around the promenade of Bansin, Usedom Island



























Typical concert shell of the German Baltic coast









The Saupreuße (Swine-Prussian)!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Spa architecture at the promenade of Bansin




































There's a pier in any spa




































Newly built appartments









The Mexicans arrived!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

More Bansin / Usedom Island beach areas.














































Typical windswept trees at German Baltic dune



























Beaches are full of beach chairs and shells here




























Achtung, ze Hoff is watching you!









_All photos taken by me._


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice, the new apartments integrate very well into the historic spa architecture.


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

I absolutely love this thread! Definitely would like to go for a visit to these towns! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

..


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

wow! it´s just great, nice, sunny, quite, amazing buildings...what else could somebody ask for? congrats for such a beautiful area


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Love the architecture of the place...just beautiful!


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Next stop Schwerin. The capital of Mecklenburg- Vorpommern, a federal state of Germany, is relatively small ans surrounded by several lakes.
Sadly the weather was bad and the pics aren't that good.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Wilheminian post office:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The tower was probably used for telecommunication:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The former arsenal of the grand duchy of Mecklenburg, built in 1837:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

One of the lakes in the heart of the old town, the Pfaffenteich. In the background the cathedral:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Houses on the shore of the lake:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Wilheminian electric power station:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Now we reach a quarter called Schelfstadt, established 1705 as a quarter for craftsmen:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

More later


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Really nice places. Thanks very much.


----------



## Marocko (Apr 27, 2010)

i like it..


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

As you can see some of the houses, most of them half-timbered, are still not restored:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

A Commie block in the background. Thankfully a exception:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The market square with the so called "Säulengebäude" (column building) in the foreground. Once it was a market hall, now it houses a cafe:











On the left the town hall:











Inside the cathedral, a typical example of Brick Gothic:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Tomb of duke Christoph from 1595:











Tomb of a Prussian princess and wife of one of the dukes, 19th century:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder how does it feel a summer in the German baltic coast, i hope temperatures are hot enough to take a dive!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice as well


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

So beautiful...


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

wow, so many unique and beautiful buildings


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> I wonder how does it feel a summer in the German baltic coast, i hope temperatures are hot enough to take a dive!


It depends. In nice summers it can get pretty hot and the water is warm as well.
Problem of course is you never know if the summer is going to be good or bad so you can't really book a place in advance.

I took these pics 6 years ago at Niendorf:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Schwerin is just magical! :banana:
As is all of Baltic Sea Germany and the whole beautiful country! :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

StoneRose said:


> It depends. In nice summers it can get pretty hot and the water is warm as well.
> Problem of course is you never know if the summer is going to be good or bad so you can't really book a place in advance.


I see, still, German baltic coast looks amazing.


----------



## And1 (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful! I could definitely live there!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*Beautiful Pics.*


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the most this part of Germany :cheers:


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know Schwerin is that beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pictures. 
Just lovely!


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

I completely forgot this thread. There are still some things to show.

Next stop is Güstrow. Güstrow is a small town a few kilometers away from the popular coast and the lake area of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Like many of these small towns in Eastern Germany Güstrow also lost many inhabitants in the last 20 years.

Sadly the weather was bad here too.




















Town hall:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Warnemünde*, a popular Baltic Sea beach spa that is part of Rostock city: Landmarks lighthouse and Teepott during "Lighthouse In Flames 2012".









_Source_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Usedom Island at the Baltic Sea coast, Northern Germany* -
the Kaiserbäder (Imperial Spas) of Bansin, Heringsdorf and Ahlbeck are worth a visit!









http://www.ostsee-urlaub-bansin.de/luftbilder/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/spassfliegen/19207291654/sizes/l









Bansin - Usedom by PLADIR, on Flickr









Bansin, Usedom, Germany by Jan, on Flickr









Seebrücke Heringsdorf Usedom Ostsee by loewe.chr, on Flickr









Seebrücke Heringsdorf by Marco P, on Flickr









Architecture_010 by Diethard Kührt, on Flickr









https://images.traum-ferienwohnungen.de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Oppenheim_IMG_2904aa.jpg









Ahlbeck Seebrücke by Hans-Peter Hein, on Flickr









Hotel Ahlbecker Hof by Sebastian, on Flickr









https://www.bansin.m-vp.de/


More about the island, travel options:

https://visitusedom.com/


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^


Jan said:


> *Welcome to the Urban Showcase*
> 
> This section is to present *self made* images of urban settings, this to distinguish from the general Cityscapes and Skyline Photos in which all urban images can be posted. Enjoy.





> *Urban Showcase Rules*
> 
> A general remind to all forumers here, this forum is for self made photos only.
> You may post your -own- photos in other's forumer(s) thread if you have permission of the thread starter, but you are not allowed to post photos which are not your own.
> These kind of posts, threads (ones that not allowed) would be locked or deleted.


----------

